# Eurodyne Maestro Suite



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey all, 

So who out there is using Maestro? This is place to state what you like and dont like. Also people like me can post questions about using the tuning software. I have looked through the past threads on this and also checked out Eurodyne's website. 

My first question is because I have no Eurodyne dealer within 300 miles of me, can I order the Maestro suite package and after it is sent flash myself to stage 1 and then start tuning from there? It is stated that you will get a basic flash for your current mods and then can start to use the tuning capabilities. Is this really better and more useful than the Uni stage 1 tune with Unisettings? Seems like each has stage 1, stage 2 and BT software. But do you get more ECU/tuning access with Maestro?


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

good question in for answer. and whats the price difference between uni and m7


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Maestro 7 Tuning: FAQ, DIY, hard data, and advice thread 

The menus/program have been updated since then but its still correct. Search Vortex for some threads, and go to Eurodyne's forums for a lot of info :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't run Maestro on my car but I can share my experience with Uni and what I've learned. Apparently tune's are not only shaped around the car but largely the injectors- not just the size, but their response time. My car has been pretty tough to tune and has some issues because of that.

The clear advantage I see of using Maestro is that you can make the changes yourself. Unitronic is a good company, but their located in Canada and there appears to be one guy who does all the tuning. Working a computer service job I can only sympathize with him because you have 20 angry people calling you all at once, leaving voice mails, emails, etc. You loose your mind, your only one person and can only work on one thing at a time.

Now I know nothing about tuning and I'm sure there would be a lot of trial and error involved (and a lot of forum posts), but if I had the ability to reach in and modify my software to that extend I'd think that my car would run much better than it does now. It might take me a year to get it there though.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

The question I would ask myself with maestro is: Will you upgrade sometime? I mean, are you planning on going BT or with a special setup that will involve tuning? Cuz if you don't, the off the shelf tune will be a better bang for the buck. Or you could just order the standard flash for now, and purchase the maestro suite after.

Maestro is great thing, i just wished I went with eurodyne for my stage 2 tune, I would have save a lot of $ since there's a substantial rebate if you're already a eurodyne client. 

The only thing with maestro is the lack of guidelines. It is less of a problem now since we there is a lot of user getting more and more used to the fuctions, but for an average Joe who never tuned a car, that lack of support can be a real nightmare.

I personnaly had a hard time getting used to the suite, coming from SDS, but with the forum and self-learning, I can now tune every mod I make to the car to get the most out of them. It put a smile on my face when i see "0" everywhere in the log histogram (maestro users will know what I'm talking of).


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

With a big turbo there is no such thing as a one size fits all tune. Everything needs to be tweaked, but yes for a stock turbo an off the shelf tune is more than adequate for most people.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Can Maestro be used with APR tunes? or would i have to switch? Any equivelant with an APR tune?


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

maestro is eurodyne so obviously it won't work with apr, anyway eurodyne is selling the maestro with a off the shelf tune for your setup/engine/ecu


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Maestro 7 Tuning: FAQ, DIY, hard data, and advice thread
> 
> The menus/program have been updated since then but its still correct. Search Vortex for some threads, and go to Eurodyne's forums for a lot of info :thumbup:




I saw this but I was looking more specifically at the TT crowd for insight. Now that I see you are also a TT guy, I apologize for the double post. :beer:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I don't run Maestro on my car but I can share my experience with Uni and what I've learned. Apparently tune's are not only shaped around the car but largely the injectors- not just the size, but their response time. My car has been pretty tough to tune and has some issues because of that.
> 
> The clear advantage I see of using Maestro is that you can make the changes yourself. Unitronic is a good company, but their located in Canada and there appears to be one guy who does all the tuning. Working a computer service job I can only sympathize with him because you have 20 angry people calling you all at once, leaving voice mails, emails, etc. You loose your mind, your only one person and can only work on one thing at a time.
> 
> Now I know nothing about tuning and I'm sure there would be a lot of trial and error involved (and a lot of forum posts), but if I had the ability to reach in and modify my software to that extend I'd think that my car would run much better than it does now. It might take me a year to get it there though.



There a quite a few people on Vortex successfully running a Uni 630/830 BT tune. My reasoning behind asking these questions is because I find it hard to believe that all those people are getting the absolute maximum performance out of their particular turbo with a off the shelf tune. What I mean is, how could a guy with a GT28rs or HPE5557 get the max potential with THEIR turbo with the same tune? 

So in saying that, does Unisetting allow for enough room to make the necessary changes or are they just putting up with a small amount of error as long as the car is running safely, or in some cases a little unsafely.... :laugh:

This is where Maestro comes in or even Malone Tuning. The ability to make those little changes depending on boost, afr, turbo lag, etc would very much determine the power output of the car. Of course first you have to have a goal, but then between the software, hardware and Vortex, it leaves a lot to think about when all you really want to do is go fast.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

off topic but i have Eurodyne how much would i have to pay to get maestro???? i have ran my 630 file for over a year now no issues but i plan on doing more like aeb head and sem intake mani. this would be perfect for that.:laugh:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

another question i see you can do Diagnostics with this software. does this mean i don't need vag com??


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> off topic but i have Eurodyne how much would i have to pay to get maestro???? i have ran my 630 file for over a year now no issues but i plan on doing more like aeb head and sem intake mani. this would be perfect for that.:laugh:



You probably just pay the price difference?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

bvgoosedd said:


> off topic but i have Eurodyne how much would i have to pay to get maestro???? i have ran my 630 file for over a year now no issues but i plan on doing more like aeb head and sem intake mani. this would be perfect for that.:laugh:


$500 upgrade.


I have had Maestro for 40,000 miles now, car currently has 142,xxx miles with original turbo. Mods are as follows:

Stage II File
42DD Downpipe
Forge Inlet
42DD Intake
Borla Cat-Back
NGK BKR7E's Gapped @ .028

Average Fuel economy : 28-32mpg normal driving (22-26mpg more spirited/winter driving)
22PSI 

I went from GIAC which I had been very happy with as I have run their software on many of my past cars without any issues. Decided to give Eurodyne/Maestro a whirl and see how it did. Driveability is much better in regards to throttle response and smoothness of the file. 

So far I have only made a couple tweeks to the throttle but due to not having anything crazy done to the car yet I have not gone buck wild with it. My current plans are to run a SEM & Tyrolsport SMIC's then hit the dyno and dial the tune in with all the bolt-ons. Perhaps also set up a E85 file when I am in process of doing it.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> $500 upgrade.
> 
> 
> I have had Maestro for 40,000 miles now, car currently has 142,xxx miles with original turbo. Mods are as follows:
> ...


so you are using the stage 2 base map right now and havent really messed with maestro? I would be interested to see the dyno results of before and after. 

off topic, but how did the 42DD downpipe mount to the borla cat back? I already have the cat back.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

omerkm1 said:


> so you are using the stage 2 base map right now and havent really messed with maestro? I would be interested to see the dyno results of before and after.
> 
> off topic, but how did the 42DD downpipe mount to the borla cat back? I already have the cat back.


That is correct. I currently run the base map with only some throttle adjustments. The 42DD downpipe bolts right up with no problems


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> That is correct. I currently run the base map with only some throttle adjustments. The 42DD downpipe bolts right up with no problems



sorry, but what do you mean throttle adjustments? 

:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

omerkm1 said:


> sorry, but what do you mean throttle adjustments?
> 
> :beer:



I personally dont like the way DBW cars run, so some adjustments to the throttle were needed to make it a little more aggressive like a DBC car.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> I personally dont like the way DBW cars run, so some adjustments to the throttle were needed to make it a little more aggressive like a DBC car.



understood. man, I hope maestro comes with a big instruction book or it could be lots of :banghead:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> understood. man, I hope maestro comes with a big instruction book or it could be lots of :banghead:


lot of :banghead: then lol. but the forum is more and more helpful with users getting experience


----------

